# Calls for a Cause #3 (SOLD)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok thought I would start this thread a little early leading into the weekend.This is a double call made out of Burmese Rosewood.It comes from Southeast Asia and is hard and very dense. It has a medium fine texture with a fine grain and retains it natural color well. This is a medium call distress with a some what high pitch rasp that sound travels really well. The call is roughly a little over 2 3/4 inches long with a 3/4 inch exhaust opening. It is accompanied with a coaxer distress call which is a high pitched and a medium volume call. Make great bird and mouse distress sounds. It is 2 1/8 inches long with a 3/4 inch exhaust opening.Now I am going do something a little different on this auction. This set is going to come with a surprise so please bid accordingly. This is kinda like that childhood treat Cracker Jacks wonder what it could be!!!!!

















Please remember this is where all funds go so your really helping put a smile on a littleones face and getting free calls to boot.

( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ )

Rodney

If you are not a member of PredatorTalk.com and wish to bid, please register and help us support this worthwhile cause.

If I do not go out of town this week end I might do some 24 hour auction so be sure to check in regularly and bid if you can.

Its Mother's Day weekend lets not forget.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

$50.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That was fast!!!!!!! I forgot to mention this auction will run till midnight 11:59 pm CST Good Luck and thanks for checking out the auctions.

Rodney


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sg, i guess the old saying applies then

you snooze you loose lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Well said SGB !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry guys my mouse crashed!!! I got back up in time to receive an email from Don, Stonegod you are really gonna bid $ _ _ _.00 I just need your confirmation Sir!

HEHEHE


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Sorry guys my mouse crashed!!! I got back up in time to receive an email from Don, Stonegod you are really gonna bid $ _ _ _.00 I just need your confirmation Sir!
> 
> HEHEHE


good for you Sg $999.00 what a guy lol


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Well I guess I'll just going to have to have Don do my bidding for me.


Been to a few auctions where folks were bidding for me..........Interesting to find out who your friends are..... Lessons learned.

$60.00


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well I guess I'll just going to have to have Don do my bidding for me.


Acting as his duly appointed proxy, Stonegod bids 62 !

See you were sound asleep and i out bid that other guy for ya !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Original post said auctions would run roughly 4 days. This auction win end this Sunday night and you are still the high bidder at $999.00 as you stated for the for a good cause in post 11. I really dont believe anyone will surpass that bid if you wish to close early. Please let me know!! LOL


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't match Stonegod's proxy bid but here is another one:

$65


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stonegod should I call Youngdon? jswift is now high bidder! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to get some help to understand all the letters.......Just to keep you rolling around....

$68.07


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If only hassel was watching !! LOL I am sure he would put his :twocents: in on this one!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> $68.07???......crap!!!!.....I'll have to see if there's any more change in my "emergency funds jar"!!


Luckily I got some extra aluminum cans to recycle today......

$69.69 and let the imagination have fun.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Just checked the couch and my chair for change...... Success!

$69.99


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Boy this would drive hassel [email protected] 5 bids to break a dollar mark!!!! SG shoot YD an email I am sure he would be happy to cover your bids. I too need to turn in gotta work tomorrow as well. Aint going to Ok this weekend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I'm watching, I can't roll the coins as fast as you guys are betting. HA !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe the bidding didn't go from 69.69 to 69. 77....... after all you get 8 more.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I can't believe the bidding didn't go from 69.69 to 69. 77....... after all you get 8 more.....


Don, now thats just to funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: Way to bid guys :clapclap: are you just :stirthepot: for Hassel. :getrdone: LOL


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

So day three begins.......

$75


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

$85


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm.........tree seems to have been shaken several times.........Seems to be a fair bid for a fine set of calls..... till the next time.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy Gothum Wood Turners Batman wood you be-leafed the bidding for this Duo of majestic sound making tools Wood have stopped so suddenly!!! Have they forgotten the unmentioned surprise within this auction ? Could there be a Joker waiting to pounce on these unsuspecting bidders ? Will the Penguin waddle in at the last moment in black and white to scarf down this special offer before everyones eyes tonight? Could the Riddler who is not a fiddler jump this train and run away with the grainers and leave everyone wanting a recount. The colors hold a clue as to what remains unseen.

Have Fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's like someone is smoking the wood shavings......


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Seeing as how its Mothers Day I seem to recall some words of wisdom received years ago from Mom .......... Watch for things that go bump in the night.........Is this the true meaning?..........

Tick....... Tock......Tick....... Tock........Tick........ Tock........

Will there be sleep lost tonight?..........


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mom always told me don't mislead people because they would never trust you again and all things that go bump in the night is not all bad(Dad said that) LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you heard that on the internet it must be true!! BON JOUR


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

12 hours and 5 minutes left to grab these Calls. Post 44 has the clues to the surprise!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Time to take everyone to a Mothers Day Dinner......... will there be time to return????......


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Less than 5 hours till this auction closes !!!! Tick -Tock - Tick -Tock


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The colors hold the clue - Three calls to win - Good man Rodney.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

shh you wasn't supposed to tell !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Opps, I'm bad.

I think we should let SG have this one so he doesn't get mad at us for bidding after he is in bed.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

This isn't Ebay so none of that last minute stuff..... Takes me too long to hunt and peck anyway....

After a great Mothers Day dinner with all the family and seeing how fortunate we are.... And for Good Karma....

$100.00


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh oh SG's going to get you for bidding this late.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AWESOME ! You guys rock !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes Sir you figured it out and here they are!!!

















Thanks everyone

Rodney


----------

